# Whats up to all



## Tanked (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey everyone just wanted to say a few hellos.I just joined the forum after meeting Jarred at a local frag swap.Super nice guy as I am sure everyone knows who have met him.Anyways I am new to the whole forum scene but not the hobby.If anyone has any questions about anything I will try to answer them to the best of my knowledge and look forward to future posting.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

welcome to the site and thanks for your help


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

**w2 to the Forum, good to have you here*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

WELCOME!!! It's good to have you here.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Rob thanks for the kind words. 
You have an awesome reef and a fine selection of corals.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Please tell us more about your tank(s)


----------

